# Clydesdale Thoroughbred Cross Question



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

I am of the opinion (based on experience, research, et al...) that it should always be blood on bone. So, TB stallion on the draft mare.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with Mercedes. Also, the feeding cost difference would be trivial to the cost of dystocia. If your aim is to produce quality offspring, saving a rather small amount on feed (compared to the rest of the cost of producing a live foal) shouldn't be a deal breaker and if it is then you might want to reconsider whether you're ready to be breeding.

I believe there is someone on the forum producing the cross you want, perhaps she will chime in and give you some good advice?


----------



## johnvaughan0 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no intention of doing this any time soon for several years anyway. I'm glad i asked though. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

johnvaughan0 said:


> I have no intention of doing this any time soon for several years anyway. I'm glad i asked though. Thanks for the advise!


Do some research. Look at offspring on the internet. Talk to other breeders. Most are willing to tell you what worked for them and what didn't. Good luck!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My mare was out of a TB mare and a 1/2 TB 1/2 Shire stallion and that always produced a nice cross for that particular ranch. 

I think it would probably be less stress on the mare if she were the draft but I'm not really experienced in breeding. But my mare is nice!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

johnvaughan0 said:


> I have no intention of doing this any time soon for several years anyway. I'm glad i asked though. Thanks for the advise!



This is good to hear! Breeding takes a lot of knowledge and experience and is an enormous responsibility. You cannot do too much research so good to hear you're getting your ducks in a row. It is important to remember what your goals will be when putting together a breeding plan, and making money should never be a goal because the only people who can consistently do better than breaking even are professional breeders with lifetimes of experience behind them. Most of our clients who want to breed a mare are astounded at the cost of putting a live foal on the ground. There are some people with fantastic experience on this board who will be able to help you a lot!! Good luck!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

In breeding circles it is usually considered best to have the blood on the top so Mercedes is right.


----------

